# ICD-9 code for Bimalleolar fracture equivalent



## scooter1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I have not heard of Bimalleolar fracture equivalent.  Surgeon states it is a displaced 
fracture.   I thought of 824.4,  but would that really be the most appropriate ?
Thank you


----------



## PLAIDMAN (Apr 26, 2011)

I have heard of it.  It usually means (at least in my case) that there was a fracture and a sprain/strain opposite of the fx site.  example medial malleolar fx and lateral ligament tear.

I have asked my docs to stop saying this, as it is confusing.

I always go by the dictation, what was actually fx and what was sprain/strain, it should be detailed in the op report.


----------

